# Wanted to know if crappie fishing is worth a shot yet?



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

I am new to crappie fishing and was thinking about going out crappie fishing on Thursday or Saturday at veterans memorial reservoir. Would it be a waste of time right now? Or does the water temperature have to come up more? Thanks in advance


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Not a waste of time, crappie hit great after ice out. Fish little baits and fish slow. You will get them. If you can find warmer waiter that helps but the fish should start to relate to structure.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Doyle (Mar 2, 2015)

Do I need to fish in deep water?


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm sure theres a few to be had in places where its shallow and the temps are up during the day but I don't even bother until the temps work up towards 60's.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Doyle said:


> Do I need to fish in deep water?


If you have deeper water available with structure yes, but the fish are moving up in most lakes now. Been catching them in 2ft of water for the last couple of weeks. Water temps have been in the low 50's


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

rutty said:


> If you have deeper water available with structure yes, but the fish are moving up in most lakes now. Been catching them in 2ft of water for the last couple of weeks. Water temps have been in the low 50's


Are you finding 50's in a deep lake or shallow lake or around the shallow shoreline?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

One thing to remember is the black crappie normally spawn earlier than the white crappie. Of course they spawn at different times but normally the blacks will move in a lot earlier. My son and I have been catching them for a few weeks now. This weather has been crazy but the fish are there - you just have to go find them.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Some friends of mine here got into some nice crappie. Check these pretty specks out, from the Neuse River Basin in NC.
http://www.ncangler.com/forums/threads/70609-Crappiest-March-EVER-(pics)/page2


----------

